# Consumo de Energía en AM o FM.-



## edunet98 (Sep 28, 2010)

Estimados Amigos del Foro.-
Si este No es el lugar para hacer esta pregunta, agradecería a los moderadores moverlo a donde Corresponde.-
Pregunta tal vez un poco tonta, pero no encontré en Internet.-
*Una radio Encendida Durante 24 Horas, Consume la misma cantidad de Energía, Si escuchamos AM o FM?*
Muchas gracias por su atención y Cordiales Saludos.-


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 28, 2010)

Da igual si es AM o FM, lo que importa (en cuanto a consumo) es el volumen, el parlante no se mueve gratis.


----------



## Mandrake (Sep 28, 2010)

edunet98 dijo:


> . . . *Una radio Encendida Durante 24 Horas, Consume la misma cantidad de Energía, Si escuchamos AM o FM?* . . .



Eso depende de la diferencia del numero de etapas que usen para cada banda.


----------



## edunet98 (Sep 28, 2010)

Estimado Eduardo (Tocayo).-
Muchas gracias por tu atención.-
Sospechaba que era lo mismo, pero un amigo con algunos conocimientos de Electrónica me planteo la duda, el creía que usando en FM, Consumía más energía.-

Estimado Mandrake.-
Muchas gracias por tu atención.-
Tu respuesta me genera una nueva inquietud:
*Eso depende de la diferencia del numero de etapas que usen para cada banda.*
Podes explayarte un poco más al respecto, No entiendo lo de etapas por cada Banda.-
Cordiales Saludos.-
Eduardo.-


----------



## Mandrake (Sep 28, 2010)

Por ejemplo: el receptor AM requiere de varias etapas de frecuencia intermedia para amplificar la señal modulada (y el ruido que se pega); esas etapas incrementan el consumo.

Sobre la idea que tiene su amigo, solo puedo decir que he visto receptor de FM en celulares y personalmente tengo un radio FM que funciona con dos pilas boton (LR32).


----------



## edunet98 (Sep 29, 2010)

*Estimado Mandrake.-*
Muchas gracias por tu atención.-
Muy Clara la explicación.-
Agradecimientos y cordiales Saludos.-
Eduardo.-


----------



## elbrujo (Sep 29, 2010)

A igual potencia de salida, te quedan las etapas intermedias entre un tipo y otro de emision/recepcion. Estas ultimas no creo que hagan mucha diferencia en terminos de consumo.


----------



## Mandrake (Sep 29, 2010)

elbrujo dijo:


> . . . Estas ultimas no creo que hagan mucha diferencia en terminos de consumo.



Nunca haz usado un radio de pilas.


----------

